# TRENDING: GOPer calls Obama administration 'corrupt'



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*(CNN) *- The incoming House Oversight and Government Reform chairman on Sunday tried to clarify his recent remarks to Rush Limbaugh where he called President Obama "one of the most corrupt presidents in modern times."

Rep. Darrell Issa said he meant to say the Obama administration instead of the president.

"When you hand out $1 trillion in TARP (Troubled Asset Relief Program) just before this president came in, most of it unspent, $1 trillion nearly in stimulus, that this president asked for, plus this huge expansion in health care and government, it has a corrupting effect," Issa said on CNN's "State of the Union."

TRENDING: GOPer calls Obama administration 'corrupt' - CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

---------- Post added at 14:32 ---------- Previous post was at 14:31 ----------

A fish rots from it's head. If the administration is corrupt, then the POTUS is corrupt.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think he was right the first time.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the difference? If the administration is corrupt so isn't the leader of it as he is doing nothing to fix the corruption which thereby makes him corrupt.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I would possibly buy the excuse of him not being corrupt if everyone of his appointments wasnt a criminal. There are only two types of people that surrond themselves with criminals, Defense Lawyers and criminals and I dont think odrama went to law school.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

What did you expect from Chicago born and bred politicians.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

jettsixx said:


> I would possibly buy the excuse of him not being corrupt if everyone of his appointments wasnt a criminal. There are only two types of people that surrond themselves with criminals, Defense Lawyers and criminals and I dont think odrama went to law school.


I can't stand the guy but in the interests of accuracy..you do know he graduated from Harvard Law School, right?:tounge_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> I can't stand the guy but in the interests of accuracy..you do know he graduated from Harvard Law School, right?:tounge_smile:


Yeah and he used to live in Somerville too. :teeth_smile:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And....by Somerville you mean Kenya right.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes, I think it's right off Davis Sq. somewhere.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> I can't stand the guy but in the interests of accuracy..you do know he graduated from Harvard Law School, right?:tounge_smile:


Actually that little fact slipped my mind lol. I thought he only went there for the good blow.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I thought he only went there for the good blow.


No, he went to see Barney Frank for the good blow.


----------

